# Happy 13th Birthday!!!



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 13th birthday to Rocky and Aspen and best wishes for many more happy birthdays to come. And best wishes for mom Bailey to live long life with her kids.
So, is that how this beyond beautiful linage of goldens started?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ha[[y, happy birthday Rocky & Aspen - may you and your dam continue in good health


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Rocky and Aspen, with many wishes for continued good health!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's just fantastic that you still have both of them to love! Happy, happy birthday!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How wonderful you have the two of them! Happy birthday!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

**** Happy 13th Birthday Rocky ****


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yay! These senior birthdays are so special! Happy 13th - and here's to many more!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rocky*

Happy 13th Birthday, Rocky, and that is wonderful about Aspen!
So glad they have each other and you have them!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Rocky! Honey is 18 months today too....


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone!! We are blessed to have the 3 of them here with us along with one other of Bailey's sons who is 11. We joke and say I am running the golden geriatric center but of course, I wouldn't have it any other way.

@Buddy's mom-yes, Bailey is the foundation to all our dogs. All the dogs we have now and that are a part of our breeding program go back to her and to Rocky and Aspen.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 13th Birthday to Rocky and Aspen- what fun, a double celebration.

Wishing them both many more happy, healthy birthdays to come.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, how wonderful. Happy birthday Rocky and Aspen !!!


----------



## Sodagirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy 13th birthday! Awesome. My girl is16. There is hope enjoy everyday.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you-their mom(our Bailey) is a few months shy of 16 years old so we are very blessed and hoping that they live as long and healthy lives as their mom has!!


----------

